
Lifestyle businesses - cawel
http://www.danielharan.com/2008/06/11/lifestyle-businesses/
======
dangrover
This is a neat piece. I've found my Mac shareware business becoming a lot like
this, as well as a lot of others. In some ways, it kind of annoys me, since
I'm always reading startup sites like this, but in others, there really isn't
a lot wrong with it.

~~~
richcollins
what do you sell?

~~~
natrius
From his profile: <http://www.wonderwarp.com/>

~~~
matthewking
That's a pretty cool app, I have a folder sitting on my desktop now called 'To
Sort' with 77 items in it :s

